# Question



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

Can someone tell me how old a doe can start to breed?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on the breed of goat and age.
I raise Nigerian Dwarf and choose to wait until after they are a year old to have them bred.

Standard breeds are usually bred at 8-9 months old and a minimum of 80lbs.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't want to be controversial but will just give an opinion from observation. We like to breed ours at least when they are a year old or best at 15 months. We have boers and they just act so young at the 9 month age even if people think that they are ready, they still have the emotional part of it all to mature. Some just are not ready until a year old but then.. people do it with no problems. We have no pressure and like the first time mammas to be mature enough that they will want to take care of their babies without my help. We don't ever want bottle babies unless we have no choice and I think it helps to wait until they are at the least.. a year but people mostly agree that 9 months is old enough. We just don't like it here.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am not crazy about it either...I would prefer a year. But then again, I am a homestead milker, so it's different than a bigger operation or meat goats I'm sure.
I don't fault anyone for breeding at those ages, but I prefer not to here as well  It is a lot of money/time invested to wait longer without return! I know, i'm feelin' it now with only one milker!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

One to one and a 1/2 year old is a good age. Of course, the Doe can't be stunted and way to small for her age.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

SpringCreekRanch said:


> Can someone tell me how old a doe can start to breed?


Standard sized meat breeds - Boer and Kiko - generally start cycling at about 6 months of age. I have no experience with Spanish goats, but I would assume they are the same. Standard sized dairy breeds also usually start cycling a 6 months of age according to what I've read, but they are seasonal breeders so they don't usually start coming into heat until somewhere around August or September as I understand it. The only exception to that that I am aware of are Nubians who may or may not be seasonal breeders. I have no experience with dairy breeds except Nubians, and none of mine are seasonal - they cycle year round. I have no idea when Pygmy's or Nigerian Dwarfs start cycling.


----------

